# I need a small BBQ smoker



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Living in a hotel, space is everything. I have 2 large BBQ smokers in storage but there's simply no room here. Anyone have ideas for a small (very small even) BBQ grill/smoker that would work for my current living situation? Prefer electric as it's less mess.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You can always just make one. I believe you said you had a electric stove top plate or some such?

You can buy those throw away aluminum foil cooking dishes and throw soaked woodchips in the bottom with a little grill piece (to keep the next tray with food off the chips) then cover with another foil dish. I have done a 10lb brisket ontop of a dual burner stove using this method with turkey baking dishes.

Here is a link to the basic idea: Link

Photos:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool idea :tu ... Thanks David! 

Wanting something that I can double for steaks and chicken and such. That type of cooking in the rooms is a no-no here and it'd probably get me booted.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

There are a few that Wal-Mart sells online around $150 that do a great job! They hold enough and put out great smoke, electric as well!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Top 10 Indoor Grills - Top Ten Indoor Grills - Indoor Grill Reviews

The first one looks interesting.

Only (sorta) indoor type grilling I've used is a George Foreman. Works okay but you really need one of the newer models that the hinges are expandable for thicker cuts and the grills remove for easier cleaning.
Before we got our newer one I had to pound out some chicken breast and beef steaks to a thinner thickness before it would grill.


----------

